# Should I buy this A3?



## thuggishSWAN (Oct 14, 2010)

*Would YOU buy this A3?*

So I'm in the market for a used car and I'm really interested in this Audi. Its an 07 A3 with 130k miles on it. Car is listed for $11,995 but I've talked them down to $11,000 and I think I can get it for $10,000. The car is in near perfect condition. Clean carfax - one owner and perfect service record. Interior is almost perfect and there are no marks on the body except for one pinhead size ding on the drivers door. I took it for a test drive and the thing runs smooth from what I can tell. The breaks sounded like they were a little tight when I first rolled off the lot, but I could tell that was just from the car being parked for a while. I understand that the car has really high mileage, but in my opinion I'd rather take a late model car with high miles than an older car with "less-high" miles. I've attached some pictures, details from the listing, and I've also included a couple audio clips of me revving the engine. The first one is when it was first started off the lot, the second is after i took it for a test drive. Let me know what you guys think. 

Audio1:http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T0FP4CKE 
Audio2: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EQEOTKBK 

Mileage: 130,417 
Body Style: Hatchback 
Exterior Color: Liquid Blue Metallic 
Interior Color: Beige 
Fuel: Gasoline 
Engine: 2.0L I4 
Transmission: MANUAL 
Drivetrain: FWD 

Features: Value Added Options:17 Cast Alloy Wheels W/All Season Tires: Includes 17 X 7.5 16 Spoke Bi-Color Cast Alloy Wheels And P225/45r17 High Performance Tires. (Replaces All-Season Tires In S Line Package.), Cold Weather Package: Includes Heated Front Seats, Ski Sack, Heated Exterior Mirrors, Open Sky System: Includes Dual-Pane Powered Glass Roof With Fixed Rear Pane Above Rear Seating Positions. 

Standard Equipment: Fuel Consumption: Highway: 32, Remote Power Door Locks, Power Windows, Cruise Control, 4-Wheel ABS Brakes, Front Ventilated Disc Brakes, 1st And 2nd Row Curtain Head Airbags, Passenger Airbag, Side Airbag, Audio System Security, In-Dash Single CD Player, Am/Fm/Satellite-Capable Radio, Radio Data System, Speed Sensitive Audio Volume Control, Total Number Of Speakers: 10, Intercooled Turbo, Braking Assist, ABS And Driveline Traction Control, Stability Control, Privacy Glass: Light, Silver Alloy Rims, Wheel Diameter: 17, Wheel Width: 7.5, Rear Fog Lights, Plastic/Vinyl Steering Wheel Trim, Auxilliary Engine Cooler, Tachometer, Manufacturer'S 0-60mph Acceleration Time (Seconds): 7.9, Power Remote Driver Mirror Adjustment, Power Remote Passenger Mirror Adjustment, Dual Vanity Mirrors, Power Remote Trunk Release, Anti-Theft Alarm System, Cloth Seat Upholstery, Bucket Front Seats, Rear Bench, Fold Forward Seatback Rear Seats, Rear Seats Center Armrest, Tilt And Telescopic Steering Wheel, Speed-Proportional Electric Power Steering, Suspension Class: Regular, Interior Air Filtration, Automatic Front Air Conditioning, Dual Front Air Conditioning Zones, Cargo Area Light, Max Cargo Capacity: 55, Vehicle Emissions: ULEV II, Fuel Type: Premium Unleaded, Fuel Capacity: 14.5, Instrumentation: Low Fuel Level, Clock: In-Dash, Driver Seat Head Restraint Whiplash Protection, Head Restraint Whiplash Protection With Passenger Seat, Coil Front Spring, Regular Front Stabilizer Bar, Independent Front Suspension Classification, Strut Front Suspension, Four-Wheel Independent Suspension, Coil Rear Spring, Rear Stabilizer Bar: Regular, Independent Rear Suspension, Multi-Link Rear Suspension, Front And Rear Suspension Stabilizer Bars, Variable Intermittent Front Wipers, Steel Spare Wheel Rim, Spare Tire Mount Location: Inside Under Cargo, Black Grill W/Chrome Surround, Center Console: Full With Storage, Overall Length: 168.7, Overall Width: 69.5, Overall Height: 56.0


----------



## superleggera (Nov 7, 2007)

Just a quick FYI. The car is ocean blue, not liquid blue.


----------



## thuggishSWAN (Oct 14, 2010)

superleggera said:


> Just a quick FYI. The car is ocean blue, not liquid blue.


 thx i was just pullin it straight from the dealer info 

no thoughts on if its a good deal?


----------



## superleggera (Nov 7, 2007)

If you can get it for 10, it's worth it. 
Keep in mind for about 18k you can get a CPO 07 with less than 50k mi, so anything more than $10k for that isn't worth it.


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a friend w/ an 06 A3 that has 160K miles. Still runs like a champ...


----------

